# "Orion" LK304



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

This is another question for the lucky owners of Olsen's Almanacks from about 1960.

I've just completed a commission for a painting of the Whalsay seine-netter "Orion", built in Macduff around 1957 (I attach a JPEG of the painting below).

She fished out of Whalsay until around 1970, when she was sold to a Henry partnership from Burra Isle, and carried on fishing until the early eighties. What I need to know is who headed the Whalsay partnership who operated her first.

Thank you, SN members, for your valuable assistance in the past.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Tait
Orion LK304 Call sign GXFP 47 tons nett.
Owners in 1960,1961,and 1964 Olsen's Almanac given as S.Irvine and others, Whalsay Shetland.
Regards
Dave
p.s. Weather looks good in your fine painting.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely painting. Built Macduff 1957, 67ft 152bhp. Difficult to trace properly via Mercantile Navy List as she is Part IV registered and therefore has not been allocated an Official Number. Still owned by S. Irvine & Others, Whalsay to late 1970s then to John D. Henry & Others, Hamnavoe. Recorded to 1987 in Olsen's ie up to 32 July 1986, but may have been recorded later. Someone may recall her.
Gil.


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

davetodd said:


> Hello Tait
> Orion LK304 Call sign GXFP 47 tons nett.
> Owners in 1960,1961,and 1964 Olsen's Almanac given as S.Irvine and others, Whalsay Shetland.
> Regards
> ...


Thanks for that Dave. It is a bit quiet for one of my paintings! Actually the wind is quite fresh, but it's within the confines of Lerwick harbour, so there's no wave build-up.


----------



## The Tait Gallery (Sep 27, 2008)

gil mayes said:


> Lovely painting. Built Macduff 1957, 67ft 152bhp. Difficult to trace properly via Mercantile Navy List as she is Part IV registered and therefore has not been allocated an Official Number. Still owned by S. Irvine & Others, Whalsay to late 1970s then to John D. Henry & Others, Hamnavoe. Recorded to 1987 in Olsen's ie up to 32 July 1986, but may have been recorded later. Someone may recall her.
> Gil.


Thanks for that, Gil.

I remember the boat well, but I wasn't sure about her early ownership, except that I thought it was a partnership from Hamister, Whalsay, Shetland.

Thanks for the details, and for your comments on the painting.


----------

